# Car Lift Al Nahda 2 To Jebel Ali Gate 7 or 8



## setcard (Jan 6, 2010)

Car lift needed for Philipino Pal from Al Nahada2 (Dubai) to Jebel Ali Gate 7 or 8


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Try careshareme.com to see if it gives you any possibilities.


----------

